# looking for job



## queen83 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi
I am looking for non experience jobs in melbourne,I am a housewife and never did any kind of job. can anyone help to give me a guideline how to start searching as I don't have skills.   

thanks


----------



## BischoffTam (Jun 5, 2013)

hi i am BischoffTam,
actually i am looking for home based jobs if you have any idea about this give reply to this


----------



## vemma4success (May 8, 2013)

queen83 said:


> hi
> I am looking for non experience jobs in melbourne,I am a housewife and never did any kind of job. can anyone help to give me a guideline how to start searching as I don't have skills.
> 
> thanks


Hello this may be exactly what you are looking for. Watch the two videos-the second is after you fill in simple info on right. Here is the web site Web Page


----------

